# تقرير باللغة العربية عن جهاز قياس وظائف الرئة



## glucose (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

في الرابط التالي تقرير باللغة العربية عن جهاز قياس وظائف الرئة

ان شالله يفيدكون

http://mihd.net/2a7md5

وطبعاً كلمة سر فك الضغط هي :
bme-arabia.com

المصدر : موقع المهندس الطبي العربي
www.bme-arabia.com


----------



## محمود الدمشقي (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورة كتييير


----------



## الق (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العااااااااافيه


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zahla (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## vmahmoudv (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## vmahmoudv (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## vmahmoudv (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedka83 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا للموضوع


----------



## سيلانوس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوورررررررر


----------

